# Best day ever !



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wasn't planing on fishing today but Beady sent me a PM saying he & his Brother in law were going to be coming down to fish. I headed down to the surf at 2pm to meet up with them & try our luck hoping better than the other day.
Well from the 1st cast it was non stop action. I 4 fish on 4 casts & my next cast hooked up with a double header so 6 casts 6 fish. Brady's first cast landed him a nice bluefish & a few casts later a nice weakfish. Not leaving Pete out he also landed a nice weakfish. Tide was pretty much low & the remainder of it was moving out.
To make a long story short I stopped fishing at 5:30'with a total of 32 weakfish,2 bluefish & 1 whiting.
I was so busy catching & releasing & lost count of what Brady & Pete had but they had to have at least a dozen each them selves with a couple of double headers.
All in all a great day. 
My wife came down & Beady told her to take me back to New York,I was catching to many fish! LOL 
Great day with some great laughs. Glad beady PMed me or I would have missed one of the best fishing days this month.
Will probably fish tomorrow & Sunday only having 1week left before I head up North. Anyone down in the Surf Side area who wants to wet a line I'll be behind the Holiday Inn tomorrow starting around 2:30-3pm to hit the low tide.
The last 3 days the bite has been excellent with more than 75 fish.
I'm sure there are some non believers so it was great to have someone else from the forum to wittiness all the fish caught.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

What a day, Flytyingguy1 was a fish catching machine 35 fish, every cast bam fish on and I do not know why they limit 1 as they are plentiful and 2 would be fair to keep
as Flytyingguy1 said, non stop on arrival til 5pm when we left and we were leaving Flytyingguy1 had a fish snap his rig and he uses braided line so what was that ?
we had doubles alot of time or 1 blue 1 weakfish all I can say is Whew and I lost count of how many total me and Pete caught and seen every one Flytyingguy1 caught and
asked his wife to take him back to NY lol.......:beer:


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sounds great


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Way to go!:fishing:


----------



## jjac (Dec 28, 2012)

Bait?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep I used bait!


----------



## jjac (Dec 28, 2012)

Always a smart ass somewhere...


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

If you took your time & asked nicely I would have told you!
I would even told you the method I used & where the fish were caught ! But no you come back with a smart ass 
Reply. Now you can go whistle . Remember my friend you catch more flies with
Honey


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*lol*



Flytyingguy1 said:


> If you took your time & asked nicely I would have told you!
> I would even told you the method I used & where the fish were caught ! But no you come back with a smart ass
> Reply. Now you can go whistle . Remember my friend you catch more flies with
> Honey



lol you got him I think ha !!!!! :beer:


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Jjac I use mostly shrimp, live mullet and sand fleas when I can get them, also florocarbon rigs work well beads or no beads depend on how the fish seem to feel that day!.. hope that helps


----------



## jjac (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks surfmom! Thread starter couldn't even answer the simple question without sugar on it.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Y'all simmer lol, we and he use mullet that is fillet into strips, not chunks, strips then put small strip on and send it way way out
and bam fish on we do not use shrimp, sand fleas at all when we catch weakfish by the barrel full..If you cannot
catch any live mullet then the dozen whole ones in a frozen package from Walmart work just as good we fish at Holiday Inn Surfside ....:fishing:


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't matter what you use you ain't going catch fish like us!
You need to get out there a good 100 yds & know what your doing!
I can see from the name calling your not to bright!


----------



## jjac (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep on proving how much of an ass you are. You don't now me and don't know what I can do. First post and you meet the jerk on the forum.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

jjac said:


> Keep on proving how much of an ass you are. You don't now me and don't know what I can do. First post and you meet the jerk on the forum.


I agree with you. How someone could take a simple inquiry about bait and turn it into a yep I used bait response is beyond me This is not the first time. There seems to be a persistant refrain of braggadocio emanating from the same corner. It is really annoying to normal folks. Also I guess all of you who slay them in the suds or just beyond the first breaker don't know what the hell you are talking about. Either that or the other guy is missing a lot of fish and doesn't really know what he is doing! Insulting someone's intelligence is beyond the pale. Before you go insulting mine FTG, I am a retired chemist and retired from the Army Reserve to boot. You need to chill, brother, you make enemies faster than you make friends, here. Of course if that is ingrained in you as a person, that may be hard to do. It really offended me when you insinuated in one post that one of the top fishermen in this forum, the one who put your braggart whiting to shame, didn't know how to catch fish. Where are the moderators on this? It is a repeating pattern.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not getting into it and I'm glad everyone had a great day fishing. Just going to quote this and walk away. opcorn:



> My wife came down & Beady told her to take me back to New York, I was catching to many fish! LOL


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow i see this place hasent changed a bit hey Jjac if you have any questions just message me buddy ill let you know anything you need to know. might even let you know a few better spots to where you can catch the kind of trout your allowd to keep 10 of and dont taste like crap! i remember my first weakfish lol!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

You Got it Magic Words NEW YORK!!!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i love it when people that dont even live here think there S^%t dont stink, i mean damn whats the big secret its a summer trout nothing much impressive there. i have watched fshnjoe catch seagulls bigger then those fish LOL! he even told me what bait he used...


----------



## jjac (Dec 28, 2012)

cutbait91 said:


> Wow i see this place hasent changed a bit hey Jjac if you have any questions just message me buddy ill let you know anything you need to know. might even let you know a few better spots to where you can catch the kind of trout your allowd to keep 10 of and dont taste like crap! i remember my first weakfish lol!


I knew there were great people here. Thankss everyone!


----------



## Jagmasterwalter (May 14, 2013)

For all those who would gladly alienate out of area visitors who are especially important to the local economy, resulting in food being left off our our tables and removing roofs from over our heads, we thank you(NOT!).


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

he alienated himself without our help.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL! This is great!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> its been a long time since i sat on p&s with a beer and watched a forum blow up:beer:opcorn:


Nothin' like a quiet evening with a good beverage, just sittin' back, watchin' people do what people does...


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

solid7 said:


> Nothin' like a quiet evening with a good beverage, just sittin' back, watchin' people do what people does...


Amen!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

while ya all are enjoying yourselves anyone gonna be fishing sat? my nephew will be here and im takin him fishin


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

surfmom said:


> while ya all are enjoying yourselves anyone gonna be fishing sat? my nephew will be here and im takin him fishin


ill be at the jettys friday sheepshead fishing, sadly i have class all day saturday


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

alright im getting bored now, someone call someone a @$$hole or something. im feel as if im not getting my moneys worth


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

cutbait91 said:


> alright im getting bored now, someone call someone a @$$hole or something. im feel as if im not getting my moneys worth


ROFL ummm


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, cutbait91..... yer an @$$hole, just doin my part
js


----------



## Jagmasterwalter (May 14, 2013)

Look everybody, I really hate to see all this pointless venom being served up (and joked about?) over what may have been taken the wrong way between two participants. So the response to a one word question was a wise crack (with an emoticon that kinda signifies that's it's kinda a joke), really? That is the start of what what this has evolved into? Maybe if they had started by congratulating him on his good fortune (which is an important aspect in the use of this site, besides just being basic good karma, decorum, ....) and then ask what bait he used, the response might have been different. If not, then yeah, he's a jerk, but holy crap! Life's too freakin' short!!!!


----------



## Jagmasterwalter (May 14, 2013)

Just in case anyone's interested, it's sleeting outside.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll leave it as this I challenge any & all to come down to the surf Friday around noon ! I'll be there & will out cast & out fish all & will gladly put money on that!
If you took the time to meet & talk with me you might be surprised just how nice a guy I am.
I wasn't the one who started the name
Calling! So put up or shut up. Talk is cheap lets see what you got!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I'll leave it as this I challenge any & all to come down to the surf Friday around noon ! I'll be there & will out cast & out fish all & will gladly put money on that!
> If you took the time to meet & talk with me you might be surprised just how nice a guy I am.
> I wasn't the one who started the name
> Calling! So put up or shut up. Talk is cheap lets see what you got!


Wow you really do think your better then everybody don't you? If there is one thing I hate its somebody who thinks there better then anyone else, that's really sorry flytyingguy. I'm gonna leave this as is because your obvouisly just another stubborn Yankee that's needs to go back up north. But down here we respect each other. Don't worry though karma is a real bitch....this is absolutely pathetic now I remember why I quit posting here to years ago...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

This "Flytyingguy1" is THE BEST. Literally!!!! 

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAA! 

This thread needs to be in the Bible...


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

solid7 said:


> This "Flytyingguy1" is THE BEST. Literally!!!!
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> This thread needs to be in the Bible...


i agree this is better then jerry springer. i cant believe this thread aint got closed yet...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I'll leave it as this I challenge any & all to come down to the surf Friday around noon ! I'll be there & will out cast & out fish all & will gladly put money on that!
> If you took the time to meet & talk with me you might be surprised just how nice a guy I am.
> I wasn't the one who started the name
> Calling! So put up or shut up. Talk is cheap lets see what you got!


How much money do you want to risk/lose??


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I'll leave it as this I challenge any & all to come down to the surf Friday around noon ! I'll be there & will out cast & out fish all & will gladly put money on that!
> If you took the time to meet & talk with me you might be surprised just how nice a guy I am.
> I wasn't the one who started the name
> Calling! So put up or shut up. Talk is cheap lets see what you got!


Open eyes wide. Smart ass comment was due to your "Yep, I use bait" response with a childish emoticon sticking its tongue out! In case you don't understand, Bait? means what kind of bait did you catch your fish on? But sometimes you must clarify things for children. You know, as retired military, there were numerous similar comments made during your reign in this forum. I was used to making sure soldiers respect others if they did not know how to do that. Most seem to have forgotten the wisecracks you made early on, but I didn't. If it had been just one, I would let it ride. I don't think I need to comment on the braggadocio part. You have taken care of that yourself. All of these people on this forum who take the time to share their experiences do not deserve to be ridiculed and told I am better than you are as a fisherman. I remember one comment in particular from a reference source which said that most of the fish are lying just behind the first breaker and if you cast past that you are casting past them. Maybe you catch fish throwing it to the horizon but I would say it is more luck than skill in my humble opinion. Just wondering since I am only a once a year vacation surf and pier fisherman, how many of you Myrtle Beach pros cast it as far as you can heave it? By the way, my passion is tail water trout fishing. I live within 15 miles of five of the top tailwaters in upper East Tennessee. The state record rainbow trout was taken from one of them at 15 pounds, .25 oz. Brown trout are now reproducing naturally in the tailwater of the South Holston and trout exceeding 20 pounds are routinely taken. Fly fishermen come from adjoining states to take advantage of the smaller fish. And yes, I both bait fish and spin fish, although I do not fly fish. The larger trout are only caught while drifting the river and fishing from a boat when the turbines are running.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

> For all those who would gladly alienate out of area visitors who are especially important to the local economy, resulting in food being left off our our tables and removing roofs from over our heads, we thank you(NOT!).


Hahahahahahaha. 

How did we do it all those years before the yankees brought in their money. Before that we had to barter for everything. They brought in their fancy math and science to. Ga lee jippers. Thank you kindly for showing us the way of money. 

Just makes me laugh so much every time someone says something so stupid. If you want to be a yankee then go back up north. If you are going to be pleasant and nice then you are more then welcome to come cast some lines. But the first time you say that's not how we do it in New York or start being a pampas @ss then go back up north we don't need you.

And then too lets talk about all the visitors and crap that we have to deal with because of all that yankee money. Wouldn't have to dredge if we didn't get all those visitors. Then the fishing would be much better. Plus we wouldn't have all the traffic and crappy stores. Can't say I wouldn't rather go back to the good old days when we didn't have all the yankees moving down.

On a side note just because you are from up north doesn't mean I'm calling you a yankee. A yankee is a pampas, jerk that would rather tell you about how its done up north then sit back see how we do it here. I have a lot of friends from up north. But no friends that are yankees.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not the one who started with the name calling 
Some people can't take a joke with a reply that says yes I used bait!
When you a attack someone calling them an wise ass. & a dick
I see the mentality that so people
Have. Maybe I don't live here but have been coming down here for years & own a home here
I've met many a good
Person on the beach & in town. 
If you'd like to put your skills where your bigmouth is I'd be glad to wager that I will out cast & out fish you!
I'll gladly take your money!
I'm leaving town Saturday early AM but if you'd like to mete on the beach Friday say around noon bring what you got. 
Show up or Shut up!
Behind the Holiday Inn in Surf Side. 
Maybe you'll learn a thing or two.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh my God... Can't stop laughing... ROFLMAO!!!!

You guys knock it off. You're killing me.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Just a few more FTG zingers!

Not taking anything away from your catch but when we say big blues back home we're talking 18-20lb not those little what we call cocktail blues.

There's 60 mile of beach! I'm sure you'll find somewhere to fish if you really try.

Not bragging but I get more fish being I haven't seen anyone out cast me on the beach.

The only problem I have are people that think the know it all but really don't have a clue! (Duh?)

If you really want to learn how to fish check out the surf talk website!


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

OK Mr. TieFlyingGuy, I will take your challenge. I will be at the Holiday Inn Surfside bright and early tomorrow morning. Say 6:30 ish. Doubt very seriously you will outfish me.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

you guys gotta stop man im dying!!!! i feel like im in middle school again.. "i can swing higher then you" lmao. i already have fishing plans for the next two days but please someone go out fish this guy!!! his ego is taking up all the data on my phone this page wont barely load anymore!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote Originally Posted by Flytyingguy1 View Post
I'll leave it as this I challenge any & all to come down to the surf Friday around noon ! I'll be there & will out cast & out fish all & will gladly put money on that!
If you took the time to meet & talk with me you might be surprised just how nice a guy I am.
I wasn't the one who started the name
Calling! So put up or shut up. Talk is cheap lets see what you got!

How much money do you want to risk/lose??

Better yet how much have you got, I'll cover it all. Crickets


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Scooter2001 said:


> OK Mr. TieFlyingGuy, I will take your challenge. I will be at the Holiday Inn Surfside bright and early tomorrow morning. Say 6:30 ish. Doubt very seriously you will outfish me.


 dang scooter wish I could join you but I have to take my inlaws back to NC I wont be able to fish until next week, possibly this Sat with my nephew, someone PLEASE take pics of this


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok thats it,, I am gonna bring my Square Pants Sponge Bob and Snoopy heavers down there and out fish all yall just usen a pine cone and a bare hook tied on with 200 lb test and 400 lb shock leader to a brick for a weight.

PS If my daddy was still alive he could beat up everyones dad 

Now is everyone happy or do I get out my box of GOOFY HATS to pass around??


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Shooter said:


> Ok thats it,, I am gonna bring my Square Pants Sponge Bob and Snoopy heavers down there and out fish all yall just usen a pine cone and a bare hook tied on with 200 lb test and 400 lb shock leader to a brick for a weight.
> 
> PS If my daddy was still alive he could beat up everyones dad
> 
> Now is everyone happy or do I get out my box of GOOFY HATS to pass around??


I'm bringing my longbow for the cast and my castable chum bucket, too, and you can open up a can of "Baiteatin' Bastage 3:16." For some of the new folks here, one of us should drag up that thread where flea got hit in the head with the bait launch system. 

Look on the bright side. Full moon's on Sunday. 'Outta be wide open by then. Your turn to watch the marketplace. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

I don't know what's up with some of 'em sometimes. For all I know, they're good folks. 

Thread's really taken off in the last day, too.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

SOMEONE.......just go catch a fish............PLEASE! I am with cutbait on this, I have stayed here and seen quite a few a few battles. I know you have been gone a awhile, wandered where you got to. I still lurk and post sometimes, do not want to get any SHOTS OVER THE BOW, some may hit by mistake. I will make one comment or two, I work with all types, respond to ALL types of people in my full time profession. EVERYONE from ANYWHERE has the ability to be an A$$ sometimes. We all have personalities that conflict with SOMEONE. We ALL LOVE to fish, every chance I get I would rather be on the water somewhere, fish biting or not. I know enough to have a BALL, will tell anyone what little I know, empty my tackle bag to help someone starting out. Just did this first of the month, set this poor fellow up complete with several two hook bottom rigs, showed how to cast from the pier(UNDERHANDED) to keep from making a big mess. He was SO APPRECIATIVE, he had not been to the coast in over thirty years and caught several fish from what I could see. ANYWAYS, my short story, I was in Belks one day with the wife, was checking out and started speaking with the lady behind the checkout. I am not even sure how the subject came up. She stated that when growing up she remembered coming down south(YES, New York) and how nice it was. She always thought that when retirement age came she was HEADING SOUTH!! She said that it had changed so much, it was not the quaint area she remembered, it was in HER WORDS "to much NORTHERN influence now". Oh well, I still LOVE IT HERE just an influx of all types of persons. we have to get along and enjoy the fishing no matter whos holding the ROD TIP IN THE AIR!!!!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Like I stated I'll be there at noon Friday I have things to do in the am so if you want to get there at 6:30 be my guest you practice before I get there.
I never stated that I was better than anyone just more knowledgeable than some of the know it all here! I really don't care what you think of me I've dealt with ass holes all my life so a few more don't mean anything to me!
I posted a report that I was catching fish & where for those who were interested . Thought people would like to know where the fish were & that the bite is on. 
So next time before you get your panties in a knot please just try & read between the lines. 
Have a wonderful day "U'll"


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I wondered how long before that "other" forum would come into play. I certainly thought about making a referral, seeing that this man's skill level is WAY too high for us podunk dumbasses.

God, I so wish I could be there to see the crow pie served.

I expect that there will be a dedicated thread for the results, no? We can't have a legend getting lost in some obscure thread...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

OOPS. Duplicate.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I wish more than you! Your the one with the biggest mouth which I knew you'd have some poor excuse in making it down!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

"I've dealt with ass holes all my life so a few more don't mean anything to me!"
Methinks this is the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I wish more than you! Your the one with the biggest mouth which I knew you'd have some poor excuse in making it down!


Definitely got a big mouth, but my excuse is that I live in Florida. Sorry if that doesn't cut the mustard for ya. But one thing's for sure... I NEVER EVER go spoutin' off a challenge that involves me being the supreme anything amongst humanity. Nope. I'm fair to average at best, and that's just fine for me. But I sure have enjoyed listening to you talk about how good YOU are. Reminds me of that scene in Forrest Gump, where nobody believes that Ol' Forrest is the owner of Bubba Gump Shrimp. ("we've had a millionaire in our presence this whole time") The old lady says, "I like the way you tell the story". 

Boy, you better hope you is as good as you say you is. YOU ARE *NEVER* GOING TO LIVE THIS ONE DOWN. Normally, I don't give away spoilers, but I can't contain it this time - I will be one of your main hecklers every time you post. This is going to be GREAT!


----------



## put1BtweenDeyes (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow! Lot of inbreeding going on here. *solid7* is that your IQ?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

This one's done.

Multiple accounts are a no-no.

Jagmasterwalter 174.107.138.49 [Find Latest Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
put1BtweenDeyes 174.107.138.49 [Find Latest Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0


----------

